# earwigs



## gorickyourself (Jul 29, 2013)

Would somone know how to rid of them? I have some young ones that had some. Thank You


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2013)

i squish mine 1 at a time---just found this by googling earwig diet  :giggle: 

Damage -- Earwigs are essentially beneficial insects that prey on more harmful insects. Though large populations may do direct damage to grass by feeding on it, earwigs are mainly a nuisance pest just because of their presence. They crawl into anything that is on the ground - a garment, golf bag, flower pot, etc. - and then come in contact with the people involved. If trapped or touched, earwigs quickly pinch the offender with their forceps.

Control of earwigs is usually not necessary unless people consider them a nuisance. Their low reproductive potential usually ensures the success of control efforts. On turf that has been sprayed for other pests, earwigs are rarely a problem. For specific insecticides and rates, consult the state agricultural extension service recommendations.


Eggs deposited in the soil in fall usually overwinter; those laid in spring incubate at least 14 days before hatching. The mother guards her eggs, eating any fungi that start to grow on them and protecting them from predators. 

these sob's are likely eating our myco's


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2013)

Keep the earwigs


----------



## gorickyourself (Jul 30, 2013)

I squish the ones l saw,just thought perhaps there was some kind of spray! I have the one plant that has 4sets of [email protected] like a Xmas tree.So l checked for dampness,it was fine.But the leafs themselves seem dry? Lighted up in colour the leafs,some yellow.Will the earwigs kill the smaller plants?Thank You!


----------

